# Aireal Northern Utah Lakes Ice Report



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello Everyone,
I went on a quick flight today to get my currency in. So, I decided to pass over some of the lakes and see how the ice is melting. Sorry, some of them did not turn out very well. I was flying solo and trying to shoot. Here goes:
[attachment=9:19ymy7y2]hyrum.jpg[/attachment:19ymy7y2]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks. That was nice of you.

Now you should fly over the Central Utah mountain lakes and tell us how those look. :wink:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks,
I also wanted to fly over to Causey and Pineview, but, the weather was questionable and I did not want to go too far out of the vecinity of Logan.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

What a great way to check out your favorite fishing hole, but will it go slow enough to troll? 8) 

Outstanding report!


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

really cool pictures. Thanks.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

The ultimate ice fishing vehicle!


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> The ultimate ice fishing vehicle!


Except for you can't land it anywhere near your lake.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

just throw some skiis on it and you can land anywhere you want right on the ice. i may have to give you a call during duck season.. :lol:


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Great report Pav, thanks a bunch. Next time don't be a loner, I'd love to go and split the fuel if I'm in town.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Last year (2007) I was ice fishing on Rockport sometime around the first of February and a small two seater with skies landed on the ice, came to a stop, then took off again. After that, the pilot did a couple of touch and go's. I thought it was pretty cool. The ice was well over a foot thick and he was in no danger of falling through the ice. That was the first ice landing I've seen since we got checked by a CO in Alaska while fishing from the ice casting into the Neknek River near King Salmon, AK.

Thanks for the pics. Looks like Porcupine is still good to go if one wanted to get one last trip in this week.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet pics pav, thanks for that! Looks like some of the lakes are startin to come around now if we could just get some warm weather! You didnt happen to see Mantua did you? :mrgreen:


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I have not flown over Mantua, but I would assume that it should be the same as Hyrum.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

Great shots man! Looks like fun, flying with one hand :shock:


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Pavlik said:


> I have not flown over Mantua, but I would assume that it should be the same as Hyrum.


Thats what I was thinking. Cool maybe ill have to take a scouting trip up there one day and see whats going on.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice work Pavlik
Next weekend you should work on the central lakes!


----------

